# Nubian Conformation



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

So I caught Lola chowing down good luck. But I only had me myself and I out there to take a picture. So how does she look? I know NOTHING about conformation whatsoever I am going to do some research, but how does she look? She got a little bottle mouth on her but I LOVE her I am hoping she's breeding worthy. She comes from really great milking lines (she herself is not registered) 

I saw a "Nupine" and it's face was so cute as an adult. Is that a normal cross? Nubian and an Alpine? I found a fabulous proven buck but I hoped my Lola was worthy.

Thanks!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

what do you mean by a bottle mouth?


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

her upper jaw is off from sucking the bottle. That's the term I was told perhaps it corrected I dunno.

ALSO I am getting this mini mancha on Sunday. I think she's good too?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's hard to tell because she's not on level ground -- but both does look nice.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

It looks like she has a parrot mouth, which is genetic and a serious fault. She was born that way, it may not have been as apparent at birth, but it was there. I have never had a kid end up with a mouth deformity from sucking a bottle. Otherwise it looks like she has a pretty good topline and strong pasterns. Hard to tell about anything else the way she is standing.

The mini-Mancha looks nice, level topline, her neck looks like it blends smoothly into her shoulders and she appears to have good rear leg angulation. Hard to tell about her front end from that angle, but she looks healthy and overall pretty nice.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

So Lola is a cull or pet with her mouth. Darn! I couldn't possibly eat her. But excellent news on my mini purchase! Thanks! I LOVE this site!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

ah, I thought you might have been talking about the parrot mouth. Yeah, sorry you were misled, its a genetic fault and not because of sucking the bottle. Keep her as a pet


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

If you want to keep her and still have her earn her keep, you can find a nice meaty Boer buck and breed her for meat kids, either to sell for meat of to put on your own table.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

oh that's a good thought. She should have awesome milk so I wanted to breed her. That's a nice silver lining thanks!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree with breeding her for market kids.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Agreed! Always a silver lining, find a nice Boer buck without the fault and use the kids to sell for meat or for yourself


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

I have new pictures but her mouth in the pics today wow bad I didn't notice it before so I think it's just the picture because it is not that bad at all. I would not have had to ask if it were that bad.

So how about my LaMancha (she's my trouble girl) I may be trading her back to the breeder on the weekend but I thought I'd get the conformation practice before I go swap her. Her neck is a little squished since my daughter is holding her by the collar and trying to keep her interest and keeping her still. That's a lot for a tiny 7 year old
Is she fat to you? She's 10 months she got fluffy all of a sudden with the cold weather.


----------

